# Which lens for safari??



## BlakeyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi....I am pretty new to this forum, so basically just looking for some advise .

I am due to go to South Africa on Safari towards the end of November and looking for a good lens to take along with me. I have a canon 350d, and looking to spend around £450 - £500. Currently the lenses I am looking at are:

1.	Canon 70 -300mm IS
2.	Tamron 18 - 270mm 
3.	Tamron 28 - 300mm

I believe, and correct me if I am wrong but I have read a lots of reviews, saying that image stabilisation on safaris is a MUST. Could anyone let me know what they feel is the best lens out of the three above or better still recommend a lens the £400 -£500 mark that would suit my requirements.

Any comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## Antithesis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would look into the 70-300 if you already have a kit lens (18-55). The ultra-mega-superzooms you mentioned are going to have very poor image quality. Plus, anything less than 300mm will be frustrating. 300mm might even be too short.

I was considering a Safari in Africa for my honeymoon and I was going to try to cough up enough for a 300mm f2.8 with a tele-converter so as not to short change myself.


----------



## icassell (Sep 7, 2009)

For this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity (for me it would be, at least), I think you should consider renting something longer than 300.  I would consider at least  400 with a matched TC. I have a Sigma 100-300 f/4 with matched 1.4x and 2x TC's and it was not really long enough for grizzlies in Denali last June.


----------



## icassell (Sep 7, 2009)

For what it's worth, I found this link:

Digital Safarii


----------



## BlakeyBoy (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for your responses guys, very helpful.

I was thinking of hiring a lens, but the cost of 2 weeks hire, insurance and the possibly of damaging the lens means that I could buy a canon 70 - 300mm outright. I have figured, and as was said, this is a one in a lifetime chance to go on Safari, so I think I will buy the canon 70 - 300mm. I would really like to buy a much bigger lens, but the holiday has cost quite a lot, so have no money left!!

  Thanks again!


----------

